# Airline last minute deals.



## jc92869 (Sep 21, 2012)

My fiancee and I plan to use our RCI account primarily for the last minute. instant exchange options. we have certain flexibility with our schedules, and  the way we travel is typically last minute. so 

Are there any websites that list last minute airfares?

Most of the travel websites ( priceline, kayak etc.) require you to put in a date of travel and  departure, destination. 

What we are looking for is for something that lists airfare deals that we can just pick from.

EDIT: travel destination, and dates of travel, are secondary to getting a great deal on airfare.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 21, 2012)

Since you live in SoCal, LAX,ONT,BUR,LGB,SNA,SAN,CBD,SBA are all options. Given that realm, the mileage run forum on FlyerTalk is easy to scan for deals, generally short-lived/last minute/open-schedule, domestic and international. 

I went there just now, saw something interesting to Asia and am looking into it on ITA. I'm seeing LAX-HND (Tokyo-Haneda) for 100.00 base fare round trip on Delta for next Wednesday. If you know how to dump YQ/YR (the fuel surcharge) it's a pretty cheap trip. One example of thousands. The key to getting good deals is to do the legwork yourself. Most of the really good deals are never announced/published; we find them. A lot of them never even make it to places like FlyerTalk or FatWallet, etc. They stay private. I subscribe to a couple of GDS accesses (Sabre/Galileo) to do my own searches. A travel agent can do the same. Sometimes having a good travel agent can bring deals in too. They can script searches and alert to deals. 

Good luck.


----------



## PamMo (Sep 23, 2012)

Site59.com used to do exactly what you want, but unfortunately, it's long gone. I've been trying to find a good replacement ever since. Try the Google flight search map:  http://www.google.com/flights  You can list up to 5 departure cities, the dates you want to travel, and the map will show you the lowest published fares to cities around the world. It's not great, but it's an interesting travel tool. Similar sites are: www.kayak.com/explore/ and www.farecompare.com/maps/


----------



## cirkus (Sep 23, 2012)

Every Monday evening, United posts their deals on their website for the upcoming weekend. Click on the Deals & Offers tab.
Bill


----------



## jkkee (Sep 24, 2012)

You can sign up for alerts on particular airports at http://www.airfarewatchdog.com/


----------

